# Custom Amiibo Cards and TPC's



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

So i'm not a very artsy person but I had this idea and needed to make it happen, it's still VERY much a work in progress im going to need lots of practice and i am definitely going with a different font but I thought i'd get some opinions? 



Spoiler: Mayor Brina Amiibo



View attachment 197570





Spoiler: Mayor Brina TPC












I want to do these for anyone who wants them once I get practice and maybe even make a small cheap shop! I'm not totally sure how to make images transparent yet so go over to wearthesun's signature shop and getcha a transparent mayor and i'll make you a card!

Tips appreciated but not needed <3

FORM (Amiibo Cards)
Mayor Name:
Friend Code:
Dream Address:
Birthday:
Color Of Card:
Picture Of Your Mayor:
Picture You'd Like In The Corner:
Any Other Details:

FORM (TPC)
Mayor Name:
Town Name:
Birthday:
Friend Code:
Dream Address:
Native Fruit:
Villagers:
Obtained Sprite/Who Is Obtained:
Quote:
TPC Card Blue Or Pink:
Transparent Mayor:
Any Other Details:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Ooh, I love it!  Could you make me one with a light blue card and Marshal's face where you put the apple?  

Reference:


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ooh, I love it!  Could you make me one with a light blue card and Marshal's face where you put the apple?
> 
> Reference:



Yes i'll do my best! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here you go! I think I got all the info correct I hope you like it!



Spoiler: Mayor Emmaka



View attachment 197606


----------



## Ayla (Apr 18, 2017)

These are so cute! I never thought of getting a photo of my mayor. Are you able to save an image copy to the 3DS SD card? I was just curious on how to get them to the computer. 

As for transparency, if you have Photoshop, I would recommend the magic eraser tool and just click on the white background. Sometimes it doesn't get it all, and you have to go back and erase the leftovers


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

Ayla said:


> These are so cute! I never thought of getting a photo of my mayor. Are you able to save an image copy to the 3DS SD card? I was just curious on how to get them to the computer.
> 
> As for transparency, if you have Photoshop, I would recommend the magic eraser tool and just click on the white background. Sometimes it doesn't get it all, and you have to go back and erase the leftovers



Thank you! I just use Gimp for making these since I don't have a real need to buy Photoshop but I'm sure Gimp can do that as well and I'll try to figure it out! I normally just take the picture on my DS, then go to the browser, go to my email and save a draft with the pictures inside, then open my email on my laptop and save the images. I'm sure there are other ways though!


----------



## Ayla (Apr 18, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Thank you! I just use Gimp for making these since I don't have a real need to buy Photoshop but I'm sure Gimp can do that as well and I'll try to figure it out! I normally just take the picture on my DS, then go to the browser, go to my email and save a draft with the pictures inside, then open my email on my laptop and save the images. I'm sure there are other ways though!



Oh awesome! I forgot how the 3DS can connect to email XD. If you have any spare time would you mind if I sent over an image?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

Of course! Send over an image and tell me any info you want on the card and I'll do my best!


----------



## Ayla (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks! I'll work on that now


----------



## Ayla (Apr 18, 2017)

Here you go  



Spoiler: Mayor Ayla











Text: Mayor Ayla
11/25

Maybe a crystal of some sort in the top circle

My FC: 2981-6930-1762 on one side, and I'll have to find my Dream Address 4D00-005A-019A


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

Here you go! I hope you like it c:



Spoiler: Mayor Ayla



View attachment 197634


----------



## Ayla (Apr 18, 2017)

Love it <3

I'm going to put it as my avatar!


----------



## Seroja (Apr 19, 2017)

this is such a cute idea! starting a shop sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 19, 2017)

these are adorable!! I never even thought about mayor cards and now I need them *____* starting a shop would be a nice idea too!
and I really appreciate you naming my shop in your post! ♥

one thing I can sugest would be to save the cards as .png files instead of .jpg, that way the quality will be even better 

I got new transparents for my mayors for these  (I hope it's okay if I request two?)











Ariane
Birthday: September 18th
FC: 4210-4226-5410
DA: none yet
color: purple
icon: Biskit, or a red tulip











Edith
Birthday: September 18th
FC: 2552-4311-7997
DA: none yet
color: yellow
icon: Lucky, or a white lily

thank you


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you! Of course, your shop is the best after all! I have been using png I believe so im not sure how to fix the quality but im learning thank you for the tip! I hope you like them<3



Spoiler: Mayor Ariane



View attachment 197674





Spoiler: Mayor Edith



View attachment 197675


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Thank you! Of course, your shop is the best after all! I have been using png I believe so im not sure how to fix the quality but im learning thank you for the tip! I hope you like them<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh I love them! I want to print them and make bookmarks out of them ^^ thank you so much! ♥

(I have a theory about the quality, I'm not 100% sure but it might be because you're uploading them as attachments, maybe uploading to an image uploader like imgur would work better )


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

That would be so cute!! Oh really? That's smart I'll try using imgur from now on!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> That would be so cute!! Oh really? That's smart I'll try using imgur from now on!



Like I said I'm not sure, but maybe! Imgur is what I use, I like it  you can make albums to sort out your images.


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 19, 2017)

Could I get one of my Mayor Hana?






Instead of a apple a banana please? 

Thanks & please. ♥


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Could I get one of my Mayor Hana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, when is your birthday? c:


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Of course, when is your birthday? c:



8/14/1993 ^^ (feels oldish lol)


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh hush! You're young and adorable I tried using imgur for better quality I hope you like it!



Spoiler: Mayor Hana


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Oh hush! You're young and adorable I tried using imgur for better quality I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Hana



oh my gosh I love it thanks so much!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the trouble, but could you perhaps do mine on imgur too?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm so sorry for the trouble, but could you perhaps do mine on imgur too?



Yep! I'm going to go ahead and do everyone's on imgur once I get back to my laptop c:


----------



## Ayla (Apr 19, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> these are adorable!! I never even thought about mayor cards and now I need them *____* starting a shop would be a nice idea too!
> and I really appreciate you naming my shop in your post! ♥
> 
> one thing I can sugest would be to save the cards as .png files instead of .jpg, that way the quality will be even better
> ...



May I ask how you got such clear photos of your character? I feel like the angle of mine is different, and these look like they were taking with a more straght forward angle.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 19, 2017)

Uploaded all to imgur for better quality!



Spoiler: Mayor Brina













Spoiler: Mayor Emmaka













Spoiler: Mayor Ayla













Spoiler: Mayor Ariane













Spoiler: Mayor Edith


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 20, 2017)

Ayla said:


> May I ask how you got such clear photos of your character? I feel like the angle of mine is different, and these look like they were taking with a more straght forward angle.



of course! I use the amiibo Camera from the update, then I upload the pictures to my computer, and lastly I use http://waifu2x.udp.jp/ to make them bigger and have a better quality 



BrinaLouWho said:


> Uploaded all to imgur for better quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aahh this is perfect thank you very much ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Mayor Emmaka



Much better.  Thank you!


----------



## Ayla (Apr 20, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> of course! I use the amiibo Camera from the update, then I upload the pictures to my computer, and lastly I use http://waifu2x.udp.jp/ to make them bigger and have a better quality
> 
> 
> 
> aahh this is perfect thank you very much ♥



Ohh! I didn't even think about using the amiibo camera! I'm going to have to reshoot mine. Thank you :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



BrinaLouWho said:


> Uploaded all to imgur for better quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! These look great!


----------



## MarshalCrossing (Apr 21, 2017)

Do you like Clyde?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 21, 2017)

MarshalCrossing said:


> Do you like Clyde?



No not at all 

lol of course! What's not to like?!


----------



## MarshalCrossing (Apr 21, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> No not at all
> 
> lol of course! What's not to like?!



Lol I have him in my town and I HATE him so much


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 21, 2017)

These are so flipping cute BrinaLouWho!! Such a clever idea, and so well done!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 23, 2017)

Bump wanna get more practice! Can create custom Amiibos for other things no just mayors!


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's mine. Hopefully the picture is transparent.. I removed the background in photoshop.

If it's not please let me know.
My birthday is August 20th 8/20
Could you put Shari in the corner? (or wherever looks best)

Thanks!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 24, 2017)

Here you go! It wasn't transparent but I did my best I hope you like it!



Spoiler: Mayor Luna


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 24, 2017)

Lovely! Thanks so much!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2017)

I now offer TPC cards! I have been working on this for a while but I couldnt figure out exactly how I wanted to do it but I think im happy with it! I have forms in my OP so it's easier for everyone! I can make the TPC work for sigs too if requested! Here's what they look like!



Spoiler: Mayor Brina TPC


----------



## DakotaRain (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great! I used the same template for my signature haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2017)

FORM (TPC)

Mayor Name: Emmaka

Town Name: Canaan

Birthday: 4/13

Friend Code: 4828-5586-5769

Dream Address: 4F00-000F-7CA6

Native Fruit: Pear (Perfect please)

Villagers: Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Maple, Ankha, Rosie, Julian, Ketchup, and Maddie

Obtained Sprite/Who Is Obtained: None

Quote: "Marshal adorer since 2013"

TPC Card Blue Or Pink: Pink

Transparent Mayor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any Other Details: Could you put one of these on either side of the bar with the FC and DA, like you did with K.K. and Phineas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, could you write "Villagers" instead of "Dreamies"?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for ordering! I tried my best to make it how you wanted lemme know it you want want anything changed! I love the marshal emoji btw 



Spoiler: Mayor Emmaka TPC


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Thank you for ordering! I tried my best to make it how you wanted lemme know it you want want anything changed! I love the marshal emoji btw
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Emmaka TPC



Ooh, it's adorable!  Just one thing: do you think you could squeeze Maple into the list of villagers?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh yes of course i totally read over her name the first time I updated it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you!  I love it. <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 26, 2017)

omg you're doing cards too?! ♥

*FORM (TPC)
Mayor Name:* Ariane
*Town Name:* Westeros
*Birthday: *September 18th
*Friend Code:* 4210-4226-5410
*Dream Address:* none yet
*Native Fruit: *pears (perfect one please!)
*Villagers: *Biskit, Mitzi, Francine, Blanche, Pinky, Beau, Phoebe, Willow, Marina, Diana
*Obtained Sprite/Who Is Obtained:* no sprite
*Quote:* "Yippee-ki-yay!"
*TPC Card Blue Or Pink:* pink
*Transparent Mayor:* here
*Any Other Details:* can I have the KK Slider sprite?

*FORM (TPC)
Mayor Name:* Edith
*Town Name:* Yurei
*Birthday: *September 18th
*Friend Code:* 2552-4311-7997
*Dream Address:* none yet
*Native Fruit: *cherries (perfect one please!)
*Villagers: *Lucky, Ankha, Coco, Muffy, Tia, Clay, Kiki, Stitches, Annalise, Flurry
*Obtained Sprite/Who Is Obtained:* no sprite
*Quote:* "Ghosts are real, that much I know."
*TPC Card Blue Or Pink:* pink
*Transparent Mayor:* here
*Any Other Details:* can I have Jack's sprite?

Thank youuu ^^


----------



## Wewikk (Apr 26, 2017)

I have an off topic question how do you get your mayors in high quality from your 3ds is it a program or app because if I can get my ACNL or ACHHD character to look like yours I might get an ar card of my own?

Thanks


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi! Im so sorry I couldn't find a perfect cherry in good quality everything else should be in order though!



Spoiler: Mayor Ariane













Spoiler: Mayor Edith











I use the amiibo camera! Thats the best way to get good quality imo.


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 26, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Hi! Im so sorry I couldn't find a perfect cherry in good quality everything else should be in order though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're perfect, thank you so much!  no worries about the cherry, it looks just as good like this ^^ You do a really good job on them ♥
I'll send you a tip because I really appreciate it!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 26, 2017)

Awh thank you so much!! <3


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 2, 2017)

I decided to try some pixel art also and I got this! I'm going to practice more as im not good with drawing at all but later on I might be able to do pixel mayors if requested!



Spoiler: mayor brina pixel


----------



## A r i a n e (May 3, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I decided to try some pixel art also and I got this! I'm going to practice more as im not good with drawing at all but later on I might be able to do pixel mayors if requested!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor brina pixel



omg, that's adorable! I think it's a really good first try. I look forward to seeing more


----------



## onionpudding (May 3, 2017)

*FORM (TPC)
Mayor Name: Kawacy☆
Town Name: Atsukito
Birthday: 8/25
Friend Code: 0791-2093-5204
Dream Address: 5F00-0010-7FC5
Native Fruit: Apple
Villagers: Nana, Stitches, Beau, Vivian, Stella, Sylvana, Rosie, Goldie, Fauna, Marshal
Obtained Sprite/Who Is Obtained:  all are obtained, no sprite
Quote: I hope you enjoy Atsukito! ☆
TPC Card Blue Or Pink: Pink
Transparent Mayor: 
Any Other Details: Nope 

This is sooo cute! Thank you for doing this!*


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 3, 2017)

Here you go I hope you like it!



Spoiler: mayor kawacy


----------



## onionpudding (May 3, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Here you go I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor kawacy



Ahhhh ♡♡♡♡ I love it so much!!! Thank you!! ♡♡


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 7, 2017)

I am not an artist at all but I like to doodle on my tablet and I decided to attempt to draw my mayor with some alterations! 



Spoiler: mayor Brina drawing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Hi!  I really like your art style.  Would you be willing to practice with my mayor?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi!  I really like your art style.  Would you be willing to practice with my mayor?



Yeah! I drew this little doodle I hope you like it!



Spoiler: mayor emmaka drawing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

So tiny and adorable! <3


----------



## A r i a n e (May 8, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I am not an artist at all but I like to doodle on my tablet and I decided to attempt to draw my mayor with some alterations!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor Brina drawing



that's so cute omg! I love the second one, the flower crown especially looks awesome *___*


----------

